# Meklē produktu? >  LED backlight stripe

## Ints

Meklēju augšminēto izstrādājumu priekš LCD monitora.
 šitāds neinteresē, pagaismai ir viena strīpa, no monitora labās puses, tā savukārt dalās 4 stringos.
Strīpa barojas pa 6 vadiem , spriegums kkur 35v, garums 30cm, platums 5mm, alumīnija pamatne.
Draivera mikrene MP3389EY

----------

